# Me pidió que viniera/venga



## Redline2200

Después de una conversación con un amigo mío (hola SrRdRaCinG haha) creo que necesito que alguien me explique esto.

Can you ever say *Me pidió que venga *and have it be right?

Here is why I ask, let me give you two scenarios:

Scenario A
My friend asked me an hour ago to come over so I tell you that I have to go now because _me pidió que venga ahora_. The reason I thought it would be *venga* is because he asked me in the past (pidió) but he wants me to come now. So therefore *Me pidió que venga (en este momento).*

Scenario B
Yesterday, my friend asked me to come over and I had to leave my house to go to his house because _me pidió que viniera._ I am a little more confident on this one, because it makes perfect grammatical sense; everything is in the past so you use all past tense verbs.

Basically, if the first scenario usage of _venir_ is wrong, then I don't understand how the ambiguity is avoided. Those are clearly two different examples with different points in time, so if you indeed cannot say *Me pidió que venga *then can someone please tell me how to express that concept in a better manner?

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Oye! 

Me pidió venir/que viniera

Confía en mí por una sola vez en tu vida!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Redline2200 said:


> Jajajajaja aiii amigo mío, es como ya me has dicho a mí, no es que no confie en ti, es sólo que quiero oír lo que tiene que decir las otras personas acá también (particularmente los nativos).
> 
> A ver lo que dicen...



Hay que usar el subjuntivo allá.


----------



## Redline2200

oooohhh that was a *terrible* mistake the "has dicho" thing....I wrote it very quickly 

I'm glad you've always got my back haha


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

*No es que* requiere el subjuntivo. Ya tú lo sabes.


----------



## sarabandaa

Me pide que venga ahora
Me pidió que viniera ahora


----------



## Redline2200

Sí, tienes razón con eso, pero eso no es la pregunta  .
Quiero ver lo que tienen que decir sobre mi pregunta.


----------



## sarabandaa

Ya te contesté Redline, como hablante nativa nunca diría
me pidió que venga ahora, sino me pidió que viniera ahora

Vamos a ver qué piensan los demás. Un saludo


----------



## Redline2200

sarabandaa said:


> Ya te contesté Redline, como hablante nativa nunca diría
> me pidió que venga ahora, sino me pidió que viniera ahora
> 
> Vamos a ver qué piensan los demás. Un saludo


 
Sí, estaba hablando con SrRd RacinG sobre la parte: "*No es que* requiere el subjuntivo", 
no dudo tu repsuesta


----------



## sarabandaa

Sorry, I thought you were talking about your first sentence
No es que + subjuntivo, that's right!


----------



## jmx

Redline2200 said:


> Can you ever say *Me pidió que venga *and have it be right?
> 
> Here is why I ask, let me give you two scenarios:
> 
> Scenario A
> My friend asked me an hour ago to come over so I tell you that I have to go now because _me pidió que venga ahora_. The reason I thought it would be *venga* is because he asked me in the past (pidió) but he wants me to come now. So therefore *Me pidió que venga (en este momento).*
> 
> Scenario B
> Yesterday, my friend asked me to come over and I had to leave my house to go to his house because _me pidió que viniera._ I am a little more confident on this one, because it makes perfect grammatical sense; everything is in the past so you use all past tense verbs.


Scenario A

Basicly you are right, but we would use 'vaya' (verb 'ir') instead of 'venga' (verb 'venir'), because we are not there now. Just like the English equivalent. The action of 'venir' ('ir') could be both present or future, but not past.

Scenario B

Right. Both actions ('pedir' / 'venir') in the past.

Another point is that the verb 'pedir' is not followed by an infinitive, at least not usually. Therefore :

Me pidió venir.  

CORRECCIÓN : Sí se oyen de vez en cuando estas frases :

Me pidió venir.
Me pidió de venir.

Pero no son muy habituales y no se las recomendaría a un estudiante de castellano que no sea muy avanzado.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

He visto usar mucho el infinitvo.


----------



## sarabandaa

I have been thinking another possibility, but with the perfect tense:
Me ha pedido que vaya ahora (allí, a otro lugar)

I am not sure about the infinitive form here. Sorry


----------



## aleCcowaN

Todo depende de cuándo uno se centra, si en el momento en que se realizó el pedido ("me pidió que viniera") o en el momento en que se realiza la acción ("me pidió que venga"). Lo más correcto es decir "me pidió que viniera", pero sin descartar la otra opción. Hay mucha confusión con el subjuntivo y cada vez más gente lo usa mal, especialmente en América. En la Argentina en particular, el pasado del subjuntivo es algo que se olvida cada vez más, y es habitual oír a periodistas informar cosas aberrantes como "le pidió que venga y entonces fue ayer".

De todos modos, el subjuntivo es un modo de expresión. En el caso de "me ordenó que fuera" y "me ordenó que vaya", aunque hay confusiones en el uso, implican, al menos aquí, cosas diferentes:

Me ordenó que fuera y por eso fui (acción terminada)
Me ordenó que vaya y por eso voy/estoy yendo (acción inacabada)
Me ordenó que vaya y por eso iré (acción no realizada aún)

En estas dos últimas, se dice "me ordenó que fuera y por eso voy/iré", pero si digo "me ordenó que vaya" a secas, estoy diciendo que la acción no se ha completado aún, sin necesidad de aclaraciones.

Todo esto cambia según el país y el registro del hablante. Lo más recomendable y simple es decir "me pidió que viniera" y hacer todas las aclaraciones posteriores sobre si la acción se realizó o está pendiente de realizarse.


----------



## Redline2200

sarabandaa said:


> I have been thinking another possibility, but with the perfect tense:
> Me ha pedido que vaya ahora (allí, a otro lugar)


Hmmm, creo que me gusta esa forma  
Quizá eso resuelve mi problema


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

En este tipo de frases (las oraciones sustantivas) el infinitivo se usa sólo si el sujeto de las dos frases es el mismo:
Espero que vayas a casa
Espero ir a casa
He conseguido que fuera a casa
He conseguido ir a casa
Con un verbo como "pedir" no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo en el que se pueda utilizar el infinitivo ya que no solemos pedirnos cosas a nosotros mismos...


----------



## Bocha

- ¿Qué hace Ud. acá?
- Su marido me dijo que venga.

Se usa muchísimo, más que *viniera* que es lo estrictamente correcto.

Me pidió venir. Es posible pero en otro contexto.

(el nene) Me pidió venir, pero le dije que no porque después se pone pesado.

Me pidió que lo dejara venir conmigo.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

No tengo ninguna duda de que se utilice fuera de España pero os aseguro que aqui está muy claro que se utiliza normalmente "me dijo que viniera" y nunca el infinitivo "me pidió venir".


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Giulia da Urbino said:


> No tengo ninguna duda de que se utilice fuera de España pero os aseguro que aqui está muy claro que se utiliza normalmente "me dijo que viniera" y nunca el infinitivo "me pidió venir".



¿Por qué has usado el subjuntivo cuando dijiste "No tengo ninguna duda de que *se utilice*"?


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Olvídalo. Ahora tiene sentido.


----------



## Bocha

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿Por qué has usado el subjuntivo cuando dijiste "No tengo ninguna duda de que *se utilice*"?


 
En este caso diría que es uso estilístico, al poner el subjuntivo se quita algo de la seguridad que expresa la frase *no tengo ninguna duda de que* 
que pasa a tener valor de *no tengo ninguna razón que me permita dudar pero en realidad no me consta*


- Soy el mejor
- No tengo ninguna duda de que seas el mejor, pero no esperes un trato diferente.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Estaba intentando explicarlo pero Bocha lo ha hecho mejor (y más rápido).
Y que conste que de verdad me lo creo, Bocha! 
SrRdRaCinG, una advertencia general sobre el uso del indicativo o subjuntivo en estos casos: es mucho más sujetivo de lo que cuentan las gramáticas y los profesores!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Todo esto último es prueba de que el subjuntivo aporta muchas formas de expresión, y por eso a veces no se debe ser "mecánico" al aplicarlo.

La diferencia fundamental es que en el castellano de España el pretérito perfecto compuesto se usa para hechos del pasado inmediato o hechos del pasado cuyas consecuencias perduran en el presente, por eso

"me ha pedido que venga"

mientras que el pretérito perfecto simple se refiere a hechos del pasado ya terminados

"me pidió que viniera"

En el castellano de América, el pretérito simple absorbe la mayoría de las funciones del compuesto, y por eso no queda claro si el hecho tiene o no consecuencias en el presente, de allí que el hablante puede usar el "viniera" o "venga" para darle el marco temporal adecuado. Pero esto no es sistemático, y por eso puede sonar algo desprolijo, pero así funciona.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en la diferenciación entre los dos ejemplos que pusiste y efectivamente "me ha pedido que venga" suena totalmente sensato, pero también utilizaría ambas formas "me pidió que viniera" o "me ha pedido que viniera"... por otra parte ya creo que estoy empezando a confundirme entre tanto subjuntivo...
Es interesante tu consideración sobre el uso del pretérito perfecto en América y sus consecuencias, nunca me lo había planteado.


----------



## sarabandaa

"No tengo ninguna duda de que *se utilice*"

Yo también lo uso en subjuntivo, quizá sea porque como hablante pueda utilizar una de las dos formas, en algunos casos como reflejo de las oraciones negativas (i.e.: no creo que sea):

"No tengo ninguna duda/duda alguna de que se utiliza/utilice"


----------



## aleCcowaN

Reflexión personal en letras de molde:

La frase "no tengo ninguna duda de que se utilice" muestra toda la potencia y esencia del subjuntivo castellano. "No tengo ninguna duda de que se utiliza" es una afirmación basada en los hechos, que bien se podrían pedir como evidencia. "No tengo ninguna duda de que se utilice" dice que el hablante tiene una íntima convicción sobre el asunto, basada en indicios y su experiencia y razonamientos, pero no puede hacer afirmaciones categóricas. Es cuando el subjuntivo se convierte en subjetivo por razones de oposición del individuo con el mundo que lo rodea. No es el subjuntivo usado porque algo "no está en mi mente" (no creo que venga) sino porque uno sabe qué es lo que está en su mente pero no está seguro de lo que está en el mundo.

Queda así expresada una opinión "fuerte" pero abierta a cualquier nueva evidencia que la haga cambiar. Por eso nos suena amable y cortés, pues deja lo categórico para el ámbito de la autonomía personal pero sin comprometer otras autonomías individuales, y en definitiva, al mundo real, y eso es una relación justa y madura con el mundo y el prójimo, resultado así "cortés", "formal" y "de estilo".

En América usamos esta faceta del subjuntivo mucho más intensamente que en España, a tal punto de romper cánones verbales si es necesario.


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Bocha, he vuelto a leer tu ejemplo sobre "me pidió venir" con más atención y me desdigo: en ese caso (él) me pidió venir (él), o sea que el sujeto de los dos verbos es el mismo y sí que se usa el infinitivo en España también... perdón a todos por la confusión! 
alecCowaN me encantó eso de la "relación justa y madura con el mundo y el prójimo"!


----------



## Seaf

Hola Buenas tardes, 

Creo que unicamente se puede decir "me pidio que viniera", si acaso ya llegue al lugar al que me pidio fuera y lo estoy diciendo de ese lugar.. por ejemplo.. Me pidio que vinera a tu casa y aqui estoy.

Me pidio que vaya...
Me pidio que fuera....

Jamas usaria yo ... me pidio que venga. Creo que es incorrecto.


----------



## Seaf

Lo siento...

Se podria decir.. me pidio que venga a tu casa todos los dias....


----------



## juanluis2

Gracias!!! creo que esto era lo que estaba buscando, es lo que pense, todo depende de si la accion fue terminada o no

Juan-Luis




aleCcowaN said:


> Todo depende de cuándo uno se centra, si en el momento en que se realizó el pedido ("me pidió que viniera") o en el momento en que se realiza la acción ("me pidió que venga"). Lo más correcto es decir "me pidió que viniera", pero sin descartar la otra opción. Hay mucha confusión con el subjuntivo y cada vez más gente lo usa mal, especialmente en América. En la Argentina en particular, el pasado del subjuntivo es algo que se olvida cada vez más, y es habitual oír a periodistas informar cosas aberrantes como "le pidió que venga y entonces fue ayer".
> 
> De todos modos, el subjuntivo es un modo de expresión. En el caso de "me ordenó que fuera" y "me ordenó que vaya", aunque hay confusiones en el uso, implican, al menos aquí, cosas diferentes:
> 
> Me ordenó que fuera y por eso fui (acción terminada)
> Me ordenó que vaya y por eso voy/estoy yendo (acción inacabada)
> Me ordenó que vaya y por eso iré (acción no realizada aún)
> 
> En estas dos últimas, se dice "me ordenó que fuera y por eso voy/iré", pero si digo "me ordenó que vaya" a secas, estoy diciendo que la acción no se ha completado aún, sin necesidad de aclaraciones.
> 
> Todo esto cambia según el país y el registro del hablante. Lo más recomendable y simple es decir "me pidió que viniera" y hacer todas las aclaraciones posteriores sobre si la acción se realizó o está pendiente de realizarse.


----------



## juanluis2

No tenemos que pedirnos a nosotros mismos para usar el infinitivo:

Le pedi a Maria venir a la fiesta
Ella me pidio llevarle una botella de vodka

no se usa mucho pero creo que es correcto , o no?




Giulia da Urbino said:


> En este tipo de frases (las oraciones sustantivas) el infinitivo se usa sólo si el sujeto de las dos frases es el mismo:
> Espero que vayas a casa
> Espero ir a casa
> He conseguido que fuera a casa
> He conseguido ir a casa
> Con un verbo como "pedir" no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo en el que se pueda utilizar el infinitivo ya que no solemos pedirnos cosas a nosotros mismos...


----------



## Sköll

juanluis2 said:


> No tenemos que pedirnos a nosotros mismos para usar el infinitivo:
> 
> Le pedi a Maria venir a la fiesta
> Ella me pidio llevarle una botella de vodka
> 
> no se usa mucho pero creo que es correcto , o no?


   This construction is much more common with “_autorizar, ordenar, invitar _(‘animar’),_ permitir, exhortar, etc._” Although I have seen many people criticize this structure with PEDIR, the DPD does not mark is as incorrect: _«Cuando le dije que me iba a la cama_ [...], _me pidió dormir conmigo»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]); (which is different than your sentences: The subject of the infinitive is not 'me', but 'él'---assuming it is 'él' who makes the request)



sarabandaa said:


> I have been thinking another possibility, but with the perfect tense:
> Me ha pedido que vaya ahora (allí, a otro lugar)


  I completely agree. Every sentence uttered by a native speaker, English or Spanish, is not necessarily the best way to express it.


----------



## juanluis2

Gracias por la respuesta, "me pidio traer una botella.." no es la mejor manera de expresar la idea, pero.... no es gramaticalmente incorrecta, estoy en lo cierto?




Sköll said:


> This construction is much more common with “_autorizar, ordenar, invitar _(‘animar’),_ permitir, exhortar, etc._” Although I have seen many people criticize this structure with PEDIR, the DPD does not mark is as incorrect: _«Cuando le dije que me iba a la cama_ [...], _me pidió dormir conmigo»_ (Delgado _Mirada_ [Esp. 1995]); (which is different than your sentences: The subject of the infinitive is not 'me', but 'él'---assuming it is 'él' who makes the request)
> 
> 
> I completely agree. Every sentence uttered by a native speaker, English or Spanish, is not necessarily the best way to express it.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Redline2200 said:


> Después de una conversación con un amigo mío (hola SrRdRaCinG haha) creo que necesito que alguien me explique esto.
> 
> Can you ever say *Me pidió que venga *and have it be right?
> 
> Here is why I ask, let me give you two scenarios:
> 
> Scenario A
> My friend asked me an hour ago to come over so I tell you that I have to go now because _me pidió que venga ahora_. The reason I thought it would be *venga* is because he asked me in the past (pidió) but he wants me to come now. So therefore *Me pidió que venga (en este momento).*
> 
> Scenario B
> Yesterday, my friend asked me to come over and I had to leave my house to go to his house because _me pidió que viniera._ I am a little more confident on this one, because it makes perfect grammatical sense; everything is in the past so you use all past tense verbs.
> 
> Basically, if the first scenario usage of _venir_ is wrong, then I don't understand how the ambiguity is avoided. Those are clearly two different examples with different points in time, so if you indeed cannot say *Me pidió que venga *then can someone please tell me how to express that concept in a better manner?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.



If you are the person invited to come over and you are telling someone what he said, then
Me pidió que fuera/fuese a su casa/ a su apartamento.
if I am the person who  invited him, then
Le invité a que viniera a mi apto/o a micasa.
The subjunctive is used because the arrival has not yet ocurred.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Google counts:
Results *1* - *10* of about *249,000* for *"me pidió que venga"*. 
Results *1* - *10* of about *173,000* for *"me pidió que viniera"*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *291,000* for *"me pidió que vaya"*. 
Results *1* - *10* of about *1,500,000* for *"me pidió que fuera"*. 
Results *1* - *10* of about *23,200* for *"me pidió venir"*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *94,400* for *"me pidió ir"*.

I was surprised by the 'viniera' versus 'venga' counts.

As others have said -- the 'most correct' versions are with 'viniera' or 'fuera' and the infinitive versions are not advisable in a standard Spanish.

Students should also remember that in the Spanish native speaking mind -- 'ir' not 'venir' is required if the subject of the second clause isn't near the speaker's location yet. Even though in English we say 'come here', Spanish says 'go here'. 

I agree with the original message of this thread that there is a need in Spanish to have the option of expressing both contexts in message #1... I also agree (with another poster) that we should make the differentiation between the two contexts like this:
Me ha pedido que vaya (él).
Me pidió que fuera (él).

The perfect tense in clause one is still 'past' but allows present subjunctive in clause 2, grammatically speaking.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Sköll

NewdestinyX said:


> Google counts:
> Results *1* - *10* of about *249,000* for *"me pidió que venga"*.
> Results *1* - *10* of about *173,000* for *"me pidió que viniera"*.
> Results *1* - *10* of about *291,000* for *"me pidió que vaya"*.
> Results *1* - *10* of about *1,500,000* for *"me pidió que fuera"*.
> Results *1* - *10* of about *23,200* for *"me pidió venir"*.
> Results *1* - *10* of about *94,400* for *"me pidió ir"*.
> 
> I was surprised by the 'viniera' versus 'venga' counts.



As has been suggested, you should be more careful quoting these numbers. That way, neither you nor others will be surprised:
Results *31* - *39* of *39* for *"me pidió que venga"*.  (*0.08* seconds) 
Results *361* - *362* of *362* for *"me pidió que viniera"*.  (*0.31* seconds) 

Other counts are also off by fairly ridiculous factors.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Mi pidió que viniera.    Me pide que venga.
Me pidió que fuera.       Me pide que vaya.
Me pidió que le dijera.    Me pide que le diga.

Los tiempos verbales tienen que estar de acuerdo.


----------



## manicha

Le pedí a María venir a la fiesta y Ella me pidió llevarle una botella de vodka no me parecen correctas. Si yo las escuchase, las interpretaría como "le pedí a María permiso para venir a la fiesta" y "Ella me pidió permiso para llevarle (a otra persona) una botella de vodka", pero no es la mejor manera de expresarlo. 
Si lo que quiero es que María venga a la fiesta, o ella quiere que yo le lleve una botella, el verbo no puede ir en inifitivo. Tiene que ser "Le pedí a María que viniese a la fiesta" y "Ella me pidió que le llevara una botella de vodka".


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> As has been suggested, you should be more careful quoting these numbers. That way, neither you nor others will be surprised:
> Results *31* - *39* of *39* for *"me pidió que venga"*.  (*0.08* seconds)
> Results *361* - *362* of *362* for *"me pidió que viniera"*.  (*0.31* seconds)
> 
> Other counts are also off by fairly ridiculous factors.


Interesante.. Something is definitely broken over there at Google (even beyond what we spoke about in the Comments forums) -- I just went back now and did the search again.. and 'first reporting', without looking to the last page - it gave me 41 hits for the one with venga.. these threads of ours had added 2 more hits since your search.. But the one with viniera gave me '2960' hits 'until' I simply hit the 'next' button for higher pages and then your 362 came up. 

My apologies.. I will do several searches before posting.. But I will likely use the higher numbers -- in 'proper ratio' since there is 'certainly' not 'only 41 cases of 'me pidió que venga' on the whole internet..  Surely you're not suggesting that..  

Grant


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yo que soy de los que coordinamos automáticamente ("me pidió que viniera"), porque así me educaron, aunque no le veo nada especial a la forma, me sorprendo de la cantidad de casos en Google (búsqueda utilizando google.com en la fecha de este mensaje e incluyendo resultados omitidos):

"me pidió que fuera" (902 casos)
en comparación con
"me pidíó que vaya" (238 casos)
"me pidió que sea" (379 casos)

especialmente cuando es más común relatar cosas que ya han ocurrido. En el caso de "me pidió que venga" tendría que estar justo a las puertas del lugar, pues una vez que entré "ya vine" y lo único a decir es "me pidió que viniera (por eso vine y aquí estoy)", por eso no es nada extraño que haya tan pocos casos.

Con respecto a lo otro, por lo menos en mi barrio decimos "le pedí de venir a la fiesta" y no "le pedí venir a la fiesta", creo que omitiendo un sustantivo que sería difícil de elegir o indigerible para el ego (le pedí permiso de... autorización de ... anuencia para ..). Normalmente usamos subjuntivo eligiendo un verbo que se proyecte sobre la otra persona: "le pedí que me invitara a la fiesta", "le pedí que me dejara venir", etc.


----------



## NewdestinyX

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Mi pidió que viniera.    Me pide que venga.
> Me pidió que fuera.       Me pide que vaya.
> Me pidió que le dijera.    Me pide que le diga.
> 
> Los tiempos verbales tienen que estar de acuerdo.


Sí.. Eso es lo que enseñan los libros de la gramática.. Pero ¿cómo diferenciarías en castellano entre los contextos de estos dos diálogos -- ambos de los cuales son muy posible.

Diálogo 1:
Persona 1: I really don't think Elena will come tonight.
Persona 2: But this afternoon I asked her to come tonight and she said yes.

Diálogo 2:
Persona 1: I really don't think Elena came last night. I didn't see her.
Persona 2: Yesterday afternoon I asked her to come last night and she said would
Those contexts refer to different time frames. And Spanish needs to be able to distinguish them.

But as I think about it more -- I think the issue is that as English speakers we can't get our minds around this because our syntax for these sentences uses the infinitive after the verb in the main clause. In English and Spanish the 'x to come' part is really 'that x would come'

He asked that I would come. = He asked me to come.  = Me pidió que fuera/viniera.
He's asking (now) that I would come. = He's asking me to come. =  Me pide que vaya/venga.

The 'would' there is not really conditional but the 'subjunctive mood' of "will" from Old English. In either case where the main clause is present or past -- the same subclause is used - with 'would' in older English.. In Spanish the same subjunctive structure (that x would come) is happening -- but Spanish grammar rules simply require the clauses to agree in timeframe. It's a grammatical 'agreement' of time not a literal pointing to a timeframe.

This is one of those cases where we have to learn to think in Spanish.

Grant


----------



## Peterrobertini7

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí.. Eso es lo que enseñan los libros de la gramática.. Pero ¿cómo diferenciarías en castellano entre los contextos de estos dos diálogos -- ambos de los cuales son muy posible.
> 
> Diálogo 1:
> Persona 1: I really don't think Elena will come tonight.
> Persona 2: But this afternoon I asked her to come tonight and she said yes.
> 
> Diálogo 2:
> Persona 1: I really don't think Elena came last night. I didn't see her.
> Persona 2: Yesterday afternoon I asked her to come last night and she said would
> Those contexts refer to different time frames. And Spanish needs to be able to distinguish them.
> 
> But as I think about it more -- I think the issue is that as English speakers we can't get our minds around this because our syntax for these sentences uses the infinitive after the verb in the main clause. In English and Spanish the 'x to come' part is really 'that x would come'
> 
> He asked that I would come. = He asked me to come.  = Me pidió que fuera/viniera.
> He's asking (now) that I would come. = He's asking me to come. =  Me pide que vaya/venga.
> 
> The 'would' there is not really conditional but the 'subjunctive mood' of "will" from Old English. In either case where the main clause is present or past -- the same subclause is used - with 'would' in older English.. In Spanish the same subjunctive structure (that x would come) is happening -- but Spanish grammar rules simply require the clauses to agree in timeframe. It's a grammatical 'agreement' of time not a literal pointing to a timeframe.
> 
> This is one of those cases where we have to learn to think in Spanish.
> 
> Grant



If I am at my home and I'm going to Mary's party :
Ella me pidió que fuera a su fiesta esta noche
Ella me me pidió que fuese a su fiesta esta noche (formal)
Ella me pidió ir a su fiesta ( here the infinitive is a noun like)
Ella me pidió que vaya a su fiesta
ella me pide que vaya a su fiesta.
It is very important to recall that subjuctive mood the TIME aspect isnot very accurate.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterrobertini7 said:


> If I am at my home and I'm going to Mary's party :
> Ella me pidió que fuera a su fiesta esta noche
> Ella me me pidió que fuese a su fiesta esta noche (formal)
> Ella me pidió ir a su fiesta ( here the infinitive is a noun like)
> Ella me pidió que vaya a su fiesta (.. me ha pedido que vaya...)
> ella me pide que vaya a su fiesta.





> It is very important to recall that *in the* subjuctive mood the TIME aspect*, that is projected,* is not very accurate.


Sí -- estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.. Por eso -- a la mente del angloparlante le es difícil de entender. Sencillamente tenemos que seguir las reglas de concordancia de tiempos en castellano.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

NewdestinyX said:


> Sí -- estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.. Por eso -- a la mente del angloparlante le es difícil de entender. Sencillamente tenemos que seguir las reglas de concordancia de tiempos en castellano.




Grant, my Spanish sentence :

Me pidió que vaya...
Me dijo que vaya a la fiesta.
le pedí insistentemente que venga a la fiesta.

Why is it wrong???


----------



## obz

Porque se supone que los tiempos verbales están de acuerdo...
Personalmente creo que podemos desear, creer / no crear / dudar, u otras formas de especular sobre el pasado, en el presente... (e.g. ¡deseo que me hubieras dicho antes!), sin embargo se me ha discutido sobre eso.

Pero aquellos ejemplos son acciones conectadas en el pasado, y según todo lo que se me ha enseñado, tienen que marchar en tiempos iguales. Estoy de acuerdo con Grant y otros que han dicho que 'Pidió que venga/vaya' está maldicho. Tal cómo 'Pide que viniera' está igualmente maldicho.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Es notable como nos intentan dictar cátedra sobre como queríamos decir otra cosa cuando dijimos algo. Gracias, pero no.

Una parte de la discusión se sustanció en el significado del verbo venir, que para algunos es más "transportarse de allá hacia acá" y para otros se asocia más con "llegar y estar presente en un lugar", lo que manipulado con habilidad de prestidigitador pueden servir para justificar "qué mal que suena".

A quien "me pidió que vaya mañana" le resulte extraño, le estará ocurriendo lo que a muchos con "he ido varias veces este año, pero ayer no fui". 

Y deduzco que todo esto tiene muy poca importancia real, pues alguien nos dice "está maldicho (sic)" sin consecuencia alguna en una época en la que cada quien hace uso de su autonomía individual, de grupo y nacional, y es poco aceptable decir cosas como "nunca me casaría con una persona de tal raza o religión", o "debe prohibirse tal cosa", o "ser así o asá es feo".


----------



## NewdestinyX

Peterrobertini7 said:


> Grant, my Spanish sentence :
> 
> Me pidió que vaya...
> Me dijo que vaya a la fiesta.
> le pedí insistentemente que venga a la fiesta.
> 
> Why is it wrong???


The 2nd one 'can be' correct if it is reported speech. If it is giving and indirect command as is the case with 'pedir que + subjuntivo' then the RAE requires time concordance between clauses. 
Me pide que vaya.
Me ha pedido que vaya.
Me pidió que fuera.
Me pidió que vaya.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Es notable como nos intentan dictar cátedra sobre como queríamos decir otra cosa cuando dijimos algo. Gracias, pero no.
> 
> Una parte de la discusión se sustanció en el significado del verbo venir, que para algunos es más "transportarse de allá hacia acá" y para otros se asocia más con "llegar y estar presente en un lugar", lo que manipulado con habilidad de prestidigitador pueden servir para justificar "qué mal que suena".
> 
> A quien "me pidió que vaya mañana" le resulte extraño, le estará ocurriendo lo que a muchos con "he ido varias veces este año, pero ayer no fui".
> 
> Y deduzco que todo esto tiene muy poca importancia real, pues alguien nos dice "está maldicho (sic)" sin consecuencia alguna en una época en la que cada quien hace uso de su autonomía individual, de grupo y nacional, y es poco aceptable decir cosas como "nunca me casaría con una persona de tal raza o religión", o "debe prohibirse tal cosa", o "ser así o asá es feo".


Alec.. la gramática es 'matemáticas' y no 'arte'. «El escribir» es arte; tu escribir especialmente lo es. 

Pero lo que dicen las reglas/normas, tristemente (aunque me es) en estos días, ya no son algo 'normativo/prescrito' sino 'observado'/'descriptivo'. Las normas con respecto a la gramática existen, Alec, porque millones de millones de 'parlantes educados' y 'escritos prestigiosos' lo usan algo así. Como puede que sepas - preferiría yo que la usanza correcta fuera algo 'establecida'. Pero con la presentación del DPD por la RAE (y sus organizaciones en cada país que hable el castellano) 'muchas de las reglas', con siglos de apoyo, ahora se han tirado.

Pero en el caso de la oración que es el asunto de este hilo -- la norma es muy claro y no hay 'cuarto' para 'arte' en su aplicación.  Una persona sí tiene la libertad para decir lo que quiera. Como bien has dicho - no es una cuestión de libertad en el mundo moderno. Pero - en realidad la cuestión es si o no la persona quiere sonar, al hablar, como un persona que ha estudiado su propio idioma aun un poquito. ¿No te parece?

Por tanto - tengo que discrepar contigo que este asunto no tiene importancia real alguna. Tiene 'mucha' importancia especialmente para los estudiantes del estupendo idioma de Cervantes y del español moderno. 

En órdenes indirectos, como la oración la que estamos considerando en este hilo - se exige concordancia de tiempo entre las dos cláusulas. Sencillamente no hay otra posibilidad si uno quiere hablar bien (o sea en mi opinión. la de la RAE y la de milliones de personas/escritos educadas......).

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

Pues creo que nos vendría bien a todos ver esa regla de la RAE. ¿Dónde está?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Pues creo que nos vendría bien a todos ver esa regla de la RAE. ¿Dónde está?


La tengo en una consulta de la RAE que les hice hace muchos años. Trataré de encontrarla de nuevo. O sencillamente haré una consulta nueva con ellos.

Pero, de verdad, Ynez.. ¿Alguna vez dirías tú: Me pidió que vaya/venga... ?

Grant


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Pero, de verdad, Ynez.. ¿Alguna vez dirías tú: Me pidió que vaya/venga... ?



Sí. 

Lo más normal es "me pidió que viniera", pero dado el contexto también podría decirlo de la otra manera.

_- ¿Por qué está pidiendo cita para mañana si ya le han atendido hoy?
- Porque el médico me pidió que venga mañana otra vez._

Yo seguramente diría ahí "...el médico me ha dicho que venga mañana otra vez", pero también lo podría decir con "pidió". Podríamos pensar en más ejemplos, pero este es el que se me ha ocurrido ahora mismo, que no estoy muy brillante. Ya han dado antes otros ejemplos que suenan bien y tienen sentido.

"pedir de" no lo digo yo nunca, y personalmente no uso el verbo "pedir" con infinitivo.


----------



## Bandama

NewdestinyX said:


> En órdenes indirectos, como la oración...




Tu español es fabuloso y probablemente ya lo sepas, pero ya que lo pides, te haré una observación que puede resultar interesante a otros:

"En órdenes indirectas" 

El orden = order (opposite of chaos) / agenda ("orden del día")

La orden = order /command / religious order


----------



## Pinairun

No sé si aportará claridad a esta discusión, pero podemos ver esto:



> Cuando se trata de oraciones finales con verbo principal en pretérito indefinido o de verbos de influencia en la misma forma verbal del indicativo, es posible - aunque resulta menos elegante - que el verbo subordinado esté en presente de subjuntivo si se cumple una de estas dos condiciones:
> 
> a) Que la acción del verbo subordinado se aplique a todas las épocas, sea de validez universal en el tiempo.
> b) Que la acción del verbo subordinado sea subsiguiente o simultánea al momento de habla.
> 
> La primer circunstancia se da en los casos siguientes:
> (1) _Dios creó el mundo para que los hombres vivamos en él._
> (2) _Dios ordenó que los hombres se amen los unos a los otros._
> La segunda, en estos casos:
> (3) _Le escribí que venga antes de las ocho _(todavía no son las ocho).
> (4) _Les sugerí que te llamen por teléfono _(todavía no te han llamado).
> (5) _Vino ayer para que yo pueda descansar esta tarde._​(6) _Luché mucho para que ahora estés conmigo._
> 
> Por supuesto, y de acuerdo con la regla general, en todos estos casos es posible imperfecto de subjuntivo en el verbo subordinado - recuérdese que éste puede cubrir también el campo del futuro -.»
> [Borrego, J., Asencio, J.G., Prieto, E.: _El subjuntivo. Valores y usos. _Madrid: SGEL, 1985, S. 20-26 ]


 
Fuente

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Dirigido a las personas interesadas en el tema del hilo, pongo a continuación unas pocas reflexiones y alguna información que me parece que también debieran considerar. Yo agregaría a lo dicho que:

La forma segura para los exámenes rendidos por estudiantes extranjeros de la lengua en el ámbito académico es lo que se conoce como _consecutio temporum_, que es la forma fácil, que no necesita razonamiento y que es inatacable desde el punto de vista del statu quo gramatical. Y está bien llamar a esto _conscutio temporum_ y no correspondencia temporal, pues es una coordinación automática que elimina la temporalidad del segundo verbo, aparentemente sacrificada en el altar de una tradición latina, pero más en el de la coherencia de una rama del castellano actual -el europeo- en su evolución propia e independiente ("me pidió que fuera ayer", "me pidió que fuera hoy" o "me pidió que fuera mañana", cualquier autobús nos deja en la esquina de casa) ¿Por qué no hacerlo si es el camino de mínima resistencia y, para colmo, les dirán que suena prestigioso? 

Una vez obtenido el título de grado, y especialmente tratándose de ejercicios profesionales delicados como el interpretariado jurídico, o aunque más no fuera por tener una mínima conexión con la realidad, el uso variará según la función asignada al aspecto perfectivo por parte de cada grupo de hablantes:

En las regiones donde el aspecto perfectivo del presente compuesto (adrede no lo llamo pretérito) implica en el uso cotidiano vecindad temporal y actualidad más que cualquier otra cosa -en España, casi con exclusividad-, conviene seleccionar e interpretar de acuerdo al primer verbo ("me pidió que fuera", acción completa en el pasado; "me ha pedido que vaya", acción que proviene del pasado y se está completando en el presente o que está pendiente de realización). Esto es coherente dentro de esa rama particular de castellano y es el origen de la supuesta "norma" de hipotético alcance universal.

En las regiones donde el aspecto perfectivo del presente compuesto -mucho menos frecuente en lo cotidiano y usado en el habla educada con fines especiales- implica "hecho del pasado con fuertes consecuencias en el presente" (que se renuevan en el presente o están vivas hoy como lo estuvieron en el pasado), aceptaremos que el pretérito simple representa cualquier hecho ocurrido hasta el momento de comenzar a pronunciar la frase, y en consecuencia casi todas las formas que en España se expresarían con el presente compuesto utilizan el pretérito simple, luego, nos conviene interpretar la temporalidad de la frase de acuerdo con el segundo verbo ("me pidió que fuera" -ayer-, o "me pidió que vaya" -hoy o mañana-). el 90% de la población habla así, y el 10% restante usamos el esquema europeo más como rehenes del intento de forzar el esquema de un grupo de hablantes a otro que por racional y válido. Existen por supuesto individuos que han comprado eso de "prestigioso" y pretenden corregirle los dichos a los demás, pero en todas sociedades existen personas que abrazan lo que ellos identifican como ascenso social y diferenciación social, así que esto no significa que la lengua sea de determinada manera sino que las motivaciones humanas incluyen ciertos aspectos. A no sacar conclusiones apresuradas de estos problemas que son sociales y no lingüísticos.

Que habrá casos que no responden al esquema y que habrá que interpretar por contexto, no lo dudo. Que habrá muchas más "excepciones" al esquema no-español, tampoco. Eso no es prueba de que uno es más lógico y funcional que el otro. Eso es la consecuencia lógica de 13% de los hablantes en un solo país con política lingüística centralizada y 85% de los hablantes en una veintena de países independientes, con evolución independiente, sin políticas centralizadas respecto a los _internals_ de la lengua y donde las academias de letras o lenguas son "una institución entre tantas". De hecho, en este contexto, que existan 10 veces más excepciones significa que el modelo de uso es muy estable y va consolidándose.

La existencia de expresiones no estándar, no importa si repetidas un millón de veces, no autoriza a decir que no existen formas estables y claras, tenidas por correctas en sus comunidades con independencia del nivel educativo de los hablantes. Mucho menos cuando se tiene que forzar un modelo foráneo para describir un error (darle al pretérito simple una determinada interpretación para que así "resulte obvio" el error).

El que desee completar la información sobre el uso, puede dirigir sus consultas a las diferentes academias americanas que tienen servicio de consulta telefónico o por correo electrónico. Encontrarán que el único uso que declaran masivamente como no aceptable es usar siempre el presente del subjuntivo eliminando toda su temporalidad ("me pidió que venga y por eso fui ayer"). Las demás formas se clasifican desde "normales" hasta "pueden tolerarse".




NewdestinyX said:


> Alec.. la gramática es 'matemáticas' ...
> 
> Chao


Read my words again and rewrite, please. If you have doubts about what my words mean, open a new thread in the suitable forum.



NewdestinyX said:


> La tengo en una consulta de la RAE que les hice hace muchos años. Trataré de encontrarla de nuevo. O sencillamente haré una consulta nueva con ellos.


It'd be good as far as it should be a real "norma gramatical" and you wouldn't intend to misrepresent a private mail from an individual in a public institution as such. Be extremely cautious in laying a proper foundation to this, as there is no such thing as a freemasonry of the language with hidden rules and any REAL recommendation on the matter is publicly and redundantly available on the net or repeatedly cited.

That will be good for non natives -most of us in this thread know what is said in "los paraninfos de la gramática" well enough- as your assertions have begged the question about those "normas" being real or your words being a personal argumentation loosely based on one face of reality and driven by what has little to do with grammar, a situation that involves you for the umpteenth time now in these fora.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

NewdestinyX said:


> The 2nd one 'can be' correct if it is reported speech. If it is giving and indirect command as is the case with 'pedir que + subjuntivo' then the RAE requires time concordance between clauses.
> Me pide que vaya.
> Me ha pedido que vaya.
> Me pidió que fuera.
> Me pidió que vaya.
> 
> Grant



Sorry Grant, but VAYA is perfect Spanish, we have to recall the Simple present in the INDICATIVE mood and in the present subjunctive have FUTURE connotations. Moreover, the meaning of the simple present in both languages express events or situations that exist now, have existed in the past and probably will exist  in the future. The water boils at 100C°, the sun give us warm weather, etc.
Th tense aspect of the second  verbs ( vaya, fuera, venga, etc, is toward the future NOT to the past,the utterance of the first verb was said in the past but the result is toward the future. Also you should rememeber that the imperfect subjunctive has past, present and future connotations. Besides this we have to recall the INDICATIVE origen of the ending-ara of  imperfect subjunctive NOT -ese. ending.


J.Borrego and Asencio as one of the forumite quoted above are clear usage of these sentences.


----------



## jaxavi

NewdestinyX said:


> Understood.. and I agree in principle... It just frustrating when some foreros try to dispel that any rules exist. In educated writing you don't see 'pidió que venga'/'vaya'. Therefore I won't write it and others students shouldn't imitate it.



I would have to disagree with you. Here are some online newspapers that use "past + present subjunctive".

http://www.adn.es/politica/20090708/NWS-2571-Honduras-Zelaya-internacional-defraudar-comunidad.html

http://www.lanacion.com.py/noticias_um-256042.htm

http://www.losandes.com.ar/notas/2009/7/11/internacionales-434554.asp

There are many more. You can simply do a search in Google news of "pidió que". I am not saying that you won't see, for example, "pidió que viniera", but the two forms are definitely present.


----------



## NewdestinyX

jaxavi said:


> I would have to disagree with you. Here are some online newspapers that use "past + present subjunctive".
> 
> http://www.adn.es/politica/20090708/NWS-2571-Honduras-Zelaya-internacional-defraudar-comunidad.html
> 
> http://www.lanacion.com.py/noticias_um-256042.htm
> 
> http://www.losandes.com.ar/notas/2009/7/11/internacionales-434554.asp
> 
> There are many more. You can simply do a search in Google news of "pidió que". I am not saying that you won't see, for example, "pidió que viniera", but the two forms are definitely present.


Though I would generally agree that newspapers can be considered 'educated writing' the standard is a lower standard. And what's more important to note is that the ratio of pidió que + present subj to pidió que + past subj.. is no contest. If you poke around in Google for awhile it's more than a 10:1 ratio in favor of 'fuera/viniera'. Sorry to disagree but Google makes my point clear too.

I have never said in this thread that a native should refrain from this use. Natives say incorrect things grammatically all the time and it's accepted. In American English, they say "for/between/with you and *I*" which is 100% incorrect -- but very common. It has to be 'for you and me'. So I will concede that 'pidió que vaya/fuera' is 'accepted by the public'. But I maintain - non natives shouldn't imitate it.

Have a good day,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

I have made a new consulta to the RAE about this topic today. I hope we will accept their word as final on this topic. The members of the RAE and the team that responds to the consultas are from every Spanish speaking country and not just Spain. So it is trustworthy for all Spanish speakers.

But since the writing of the DPD, the rules have become relaxed on many topics since 10 years ago. So I too will have to accept it even if they reverse the position they gave me on this topic in 2003.

Good discussion,
Grant


----------



## jaxavi

NewdestinyX said:


> Though I would generally agree that newspapers can be considered 'educated writing' the standard is a lower standard. And what's more important to note is that the ratio of pidió que + present subj to pidió que + past subj.. is no contest. If you poke around in Google for awhile it's more than a 10:1 ratio in favor of 'fuera/viniera'. Sorry to disagree but Google makes my point clear too.
> 
> I have never said in this thread that a native should refrain from this use. Natives say incorrect things grammatically all the time and it's accepted. In American English, they say "for/between/with you and *I*" which is 100% incorrect -- but very common. It has to be 'for you and me'. So I will concede that 'pidió que vaya/fuera' is 'accepted by the public'. But I maintain - non natives shouldn't imitate it.
> 
> Have a good day,
> Grant



Now I both agree and disagree. At times, it is better for non-natives to stick to stricter grammar rules because a mistake will seem like they do not dominate the language where as a native's mistake will be considered a regionalism, slang, or a "relaxed" form of speech. That said, I have always believed that the point of learning a second language is first and foremost, to communicate. I know non-native Spanish speakers who at times trip over words and hesitate because they want everything to be perfect according to their grammar books. 

In formal writing, I would stick with the more "traditional" and "correct" form of "pidió que viniera". 

In everyday speech, go with whatever comes to you first. I find being able to speak fluently, although not 100% correctly to be much more effective in communication than speaking 100% correctly but spending 5 minutes formulating one sentence. 

And I do agree, it is a good discussion.


----------



## Vikingo

NewdestinyX said:


> I have made a new consulta to the RAE about this topic today. I hope we will accept their word as final on this topic. The members of the RAE and the team that responds to the consultas are from every Spanish speaking country and not just Spain. So it is trustworthy for all Spanish speakers.


 
That's great! Did you also include the quote from Borrego et al, so that the poor guy/girl on duty had some background regarding what this thread is about?


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> I have made a new consulta to the RAE about this topic today. I hope we will accept their word as final on this topic. The members of the RAE and the team that responds to the consultas are from every Spanish speaking country and not just Spain. So it is trustworthy for all Spanish speakers.
> 
> But since the writing of the DPD, the rules have become relaxed on many topics since 10 years ago. So I too will have to accept it even if they reverse the position they gave me on this topic in 2003.
> 
> Good discussion,
> Grant


Leí superficialmente lo que escribiste desde ayer -ni siquiera lo que me dirijiste-, pues vuelves a patrones anteriores y me sorprende que no haya llamado ya la atención de los moderadores, pues una cosa es el derecho a discrepar y otra es apartarse del tema del hilo, comenzar una discusión y "negociación" uno por uno, y dar por hecho que la RAE dice y respalda lo que tú dices sin aportar pruebas de ello. Ellos deberán determinar si se han respetado los fines académicos, las reglas y el espíritu del aviso anti-politización.

Claramente la pregunta original ya ha sido contestada:



> Can you ever say *Me pidió que venga* and have it be right?


Las respuestas fueron sí y sí, ambos acotados. Tuviste una participación relativa en definir una de las cotas, la apreciación de la corrección en toda situación desde el punto de vista de los estándares de una rama de la lengua, y el punto ya fue tomado por quien le corresponda (o 'correspondiere', pero no 'correspondiera' pues no es lo que quise decir aquí). 

Pero simplemente no se puede ir inventando sobre la marcha argumentos por los que supuestamente se tenía razón -qué son las instituciones, qué son las publicaciones, qué son "normas"- , desvalorizando opiniones de personas, autores y medios, y agregándole potestades y valores a unos contactos que no los tienen, todo porque .... ¡vaya, vaya! porque favorece tu opinión. El eventual tono adulatorio o paternalista no le quita en nada esa característica y las negociaciones tampoco nos acercan a la verdad.

Hasta ahora, y nada parece desdecirlo, tu estrategia consiste en argumentar algo "válido" que sólo tú aciertas a enunciar, sin respaldarlo; luego contestas y combates las opiniones contrarias adaptándote al nivel del "oponente" y evitas hacer todo comentario sobre las publicaciones que otros te presentan, como aquí la de Borrego et al. No te has molestado en argumentar con bibliografía tus dichos, y cuando por fin, desafiado varias veces a hacerlo, decides utilizar un servicio de consulta donde un pasante o becario te contestarán y tú pondrás aquí la parte del mensaje que te apetezca, entonces pides un acuerdo previo para dar por válida la respuesta aún no dada. Me parece que en términos racionales y humanos te estás excediendo en demasía, y no puedes hacer a los demás perder horas porque tú las quieras perder sobreargumentando con la esperanza de alguien te dé finalmente la razón. Parece que buscaras 'ganar por cansancio', como llamamos a eso aquí.

En definitiva este mismísimo tema se ha tocado docenas de veces, tú has intervenido en muchas de esas discusiones con el mismo exacto espíritu con que lo haces aquí y resulta que tú no puedes citar un hilo 'in these fora' o un vínculo exterior que avale plenamente tu opinión y haga lucir equivocados a los demás con una simple lectura. Muy extraño ¿no? Claro, tales citas y vínculos exigirían que existiera tal norma y que esta fuera tomada de alguna forma como exigible en todo o la mayor parte del orbe de habla hispana al momento de calificar la expresión. Pues no hay tal cosa.

Todo lo que te contestarán -y aquí pondrás- será lo que ya dijimos los demás: según muchos de los perteneces a una vertiente de la lengua, lo que se denomina _consecutio temporum_ constituye el canon -mejor modelo de la lengua que se puede seguir- [las formas pidió, había pedido, hubo pedido y -probablemente- haya pedido coordinan en forma automática -como una computadora- con "fuera" -porque "venir" tiene un significado que difícilmente pueda acomodarse-, no importa la temporalidad, pues esto está diseñado para hablar en pasado y cualquier hablante o grupos de hablantes jamás debería usar estos tiempos con otra temporalidad, y si no, que asuman las consecuencias de su "error" o se "eduquen" y usen "ha pedido" según modelo del mismo "fabricante"]


----------



## Sköll

Pinairun said:


> No sé si aportará claridad a esta discusión, pero podemos ver esto:
> 
> «Cuando se trata de oraciones finales con verbo principal en pretérito indefinido o de verbos de influencia en la misma forma verbal del indicativo, es posible - aunque resulta menos elegante - que el verbo subordinado esté en presente de subjuntivo si se cumple una de estas dos condiciones:
> 
> a) Que la acción del verbo subordinado se aplique a todas las épocas, sea de validez universal en el tiempo.
> b) Que la acción del verbo subordinado sea subsiguiente o simultánea al momento de habla.
> 
> La primer circunstancia se da en los casos siguientes:
> (1) _Dios creó el mundo para que los hombres vivamos en él._
> (2) _Dios ordenó que los hombres se amen los unos a los otros._
> La segunda, en estos casos:
> (3) _Le escribí que venga antes de las ocho _(todavía no son las ocho).
> (4) _Les sugerí que te llamen por teléfono _(todavía no te han llamado).
> (5) _Vino ayer para que yo pueda descansar esta tarde._​(6) _Luché mucho para que ahora estés conmigo._
> 
> Por supuesto, y de acuerdo con la regla general, en todos estos casos es posible imperfecto de subjuntivo en el verbo subordinado - recuérdese que éste puede cubrir también el campo del futuro -.»
> [Borrego, J., Asencio, J.G., Prieto, E.: _El subjuntivo. Valores y usos. _Madrid: SGEL, 1985, S. 20-26 ]                      »
> 
> Fuente
> 
> Saludos



The usage in English is very similar: 


If the reported sentence deals with a *fact or general truth*, the present tense is (can be) retained.   _She said that the moon causes the tides._
 

If the speaker *reports something immediately* or soon after it was said, the noun clause verb often remains as spoken. 
A_:  What did the conductor say?
_B:  _He said that the next stop is Northgate._
If *will* is the modal in the reported utterance and expresses *future time*, and if the situation described in the quote still holds true at the time of the indirect report, the _will_ may not be changed to _would_ even though      the reporting verb is in the past tense: 
_Mr. Arden said that a volcanic eruption will occur next year._
(source)

A_:  What did the conductor say?
_B:  _He said that the next stop was Northgate._

If you still have not reached Northgate, it sounds odd to say "the next stop was Northgate", even in reported speech.


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Todo lo que te contestarán -y aquí pondrás- será lo que ya dijimos los demás: según muchos de los perteneces a una vertiente de la lengua, lo que se denomina _consecutio temporum_ constituye el canon -mejor modelo de la lengua que se puede seguir- [las formas pidió, había pedido, hubo pedido y -probablemente- haya pedido coordinan en forma automática -como una computadora- con "fuera" -porque "venir" tiene un significado que difícilmente pueda acomodarse-, no importa la temporalidad, pues esto está diseñado para hablar en pasado y cualquier hablante o grupos de hablantes jamás debería usar estos tiempos con otra temporalidad, y si no, que asuman las consecuencias de su "error" o se "eduquen" y usen "ha pedido" según modelo del mismo "fabricante"]


Alec:
Gracias por tu paciencia. Sencillamente no puedo ganar en una «guerra de las palabras» con vos - especialmente en castellano. Pero sí diré que una vista sencilla a las palabras de Borrego mostrará que la sintaxis de sus ejemplos es un poco diferente que la de este hilo.. y si tenés alguna experiencia con sus escritos, te acordarás también de que su libro de la gramática es 'descriptiva' y no 'normativa'.

En conclusión -- Porfa -- usá «me pidió que venga/vaya» tanto como querás, compadre.. de verdad.. Y acepto que su uso parece más extendido que al principio había creído aunque varios nativos han dicho aquí que no usan ello - y no les es normal ni correcto.

Pero con respecto a lo que un estudiante (no nativo) debería evitar (o no) - dejemos que la RAE establezca la norma para este uso. Aguardo ancioso a su respuesta a mi consulta.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## Veraz

Me pidió que viniera (aquí).
Me pidió que fuera (ahí).
Me pidió que venga todos los martes.

Todas son posibles, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Veraz said:


> Me pidió que venga todos los martes.


¿No crees que «Me ha pedido que venga/vaya todos los martes.» suena mejor?





Vikingo said:


> That's great! Did you also include the quote from Borrego et al, so that the poor guy/girl on duty had some background regarding what this thread is about?


In my experience they don't like general questions and being tie breakers for forum disagreements. They just want you to ask a very specific question about a very specific syntax. 


Sköll said:


> The usage in English is very similar:
> 
> 
> If the reported sentence deals with a *fact or general truth*, the present tense is (can be) retained.   _She said that the moon causes the tides._


Well the syntax we're specifically referring to from the original is not a reported speech syntax but rather one of a verb of influence in the main clause. And I agree with what you said about reported speech.

Chao todos, Grant


----------



## Sköll

NewdestinyX said:


> Well the syntax we're specifically referring to from the original is not a reported speech syntax but rather one of a verb of influence in the main clause.



I believe the principle is the same. At any rate, I was referring to Pinairun's post. I think her post is quite clear: "es posible - aunque resulta menos elegant"


----------



## Veraz

NewdestinyX said:


> ¿No crees que «Me ha pedido que venga/vaya todos los martes.» suena mejor?



No. Ambas son correctas, otra vez:

Me pidió (ayer) que venga todos los martes.

Me ha pedido (hoy) que venga todos los martes.

Incluso:

Me pidió que viniera todos los martes.

Me ha pedido que viniera todos los martes.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> I believe the principle is the same. At any rate, I was referring to Pinairun's post. I think her post is quite clear: "es posible - aunque resulta menos elegant"



The syntax of reported speech is completely different grammatically than verbs of influence in a main clause, Skoll.



Veraz said:


> No. Ambas son correctas, otra vez:
> 
> Me pidió (ayer) que venga todos los martes.
> 
> Me ha pedido (hoy) que venga todos los martes.
> 
> Incluso:
> 
> Me pidió que viniera todos los martes.
> 
> Me ha pedido que viniera todos los martes.


Entonces porfa dinos la diferencia en 'sentimiento' entre la una con viniera y la una con venga. ¿Cómo serían diferentes en la época a la que se refieren?


----------



## Sköll

NewdestinyX said:


> The syntax of reported speech is completely different grammatically than verbs of influence in a main clause, Skoll.


I don't think so. Especially when you are reporting what was asked: He asked that I do it now (he asked me to do it now, me pidió que lo haga/hiciera ahora).

By the way, it is enough to say what you think only once. There is no reason to repeat yourself.


----------



## Ynez

I would like to know which words are in Borrego's grammar book and which are the webmaster's. Pinairun's quotation is really interesting, but I personally can't distinguish when the author of the page speaks his own mind and when he is quoting a prestigious grammar book. Can you distinguish? Does anybody have that book? I am sure some of you must have it!  

I don't agree when he says something about "elegant", and I am not so sure the other form would always be possible. I didn't devote myself to thinking of examples, but I have the feeling that sometimes it could be illogical to use the past.

Grant, I think you got confused and the question you asked RAE some years ago was related to some other topic, not this one.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sköll said:


> I don't think so. Especially when you are reporting what was asked: He asked that I do it now (he asked me to do it now, me pidió que lo haga/hiciera ahora).
> 
> By the way, it is enough to say what you think only once. There is no reason to repeat yourself.


I'm sorry. I only write responses to what people state/ask. Didn't know I was repeating. "Asking for something to be done" can't really be a reporting verb or context logically for me. I can see though how it could seem so, semantically.. But without a 'clear reporting' context it would seem the natural context is 'ask that someone x' is a verb of influence context. I guess I have to acknowledge your point at some level, Sköll. Thanks.

But "pedirle a alguien que haga algo" is 'asking of someone that they do something'. That's not a reporting context and still requires subjunctive. 

"Pedir algo" can report.
"Pedir que....." can't. -- as I see it.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

Grant, when we study reported speech, if we have a sentence like:

_Come (,please)._

We are supposed to change it into:

_He asked me to come._


----------



## Sköll

Ynez said:


> I would like to know which words are in Borrego's grammar book and which are the webmaster's. Pinairun's quotation is really interesting, but I personally can't distinguish when the author of the page speaks his own mind and when he is quoting a prestigious grammar book. Can you distinguish? Does anybody have that book? I am sure some of you must have it!


   I don’t have the book either. But the page seems to be quoted from it. The part that Pinairun gave is part of a text that starts with « and ends with » before citing the source.  I can only hope that Sr. Fernández López is using the quotation marks correctly.


----------



## Veraz

NewdestinyX said:


> Entonces porfa dinos la diferencia en 'sentimiento' entre la una con viniera y la una con venga. ¿Cómo serían diferentes en la época a la que se refieren?



En 1930 me pidió que viniera todos los lunes.
El año pasado me pidió que viniera los lunes, y es lo que hago.
Ayer martes me pidió que viniera todos los lunes.
Ayer martes me pidió que venga todos los lunes.

Me pidió que viniera al día siguiente.
Me pidió que venga mañana.


----------



## Ynez

Sköll said:


> I don’t have the book either. But the page seems to be quoted from it. The part that Pinairun gave is part of a text that starts with « and ends with » before citing the source.  I can only hope that Sr. Fernández López is using the quotation marks correctly.



Yes, it ends with that symbol that I can't find right now in my keyboard, but I can't see where it starts, and that makes me doubt if the final symbol is in the right place. That is, I don't know what he is actually quoting from the book (I guess the examples are in the book).



EDIT: Sköl, I had in mind to check in google books but forgot...I checked now and the whole quotation is in the book.

Well, I don't agree with the first comment on it. I still could not think of an example where we could not use the past, so I'd better shut up about that.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Grant, when we study reported speech, if we have a sentence like:
> 
> _Come (,please)._
> 
> We are supposed to change it into:
> 
> _He asked me to come._


Okay - Ynez you and Sköll make a good case there. I wasn't remembering that a command, when reported can use the verb 'ask that' in English. I don't think 'pedir que' can in Spanish.. If so -- it wouldn't require subjunctive. Is it possible to say - Me pidió que vengo - ¿?



Ynez said:


> Grant, I think you got confused and the question you asked RAE some years ago was related to some other topic, not this one.


Well no -- It was the same syntax type -- main clause and sub clause with change of subject. But actually it was even more controversial to native speakers what the RAE said. They said it's not correct to say: Me alegro de que te gustara la película. It has to be 'Me alegro de que te haya gustado la película. Or something close to that with the the time concordance issue in question. The consulta I received is at Spanish.About.com but their search engine is poor and it was 2004. And I don't have my email anymore. But the issue is time concordance in main/subclause where subjunctive is called for.

Thanks,
Grant



Veraz said:


> En 1930 me pidió que viniera todos los lunes.
> El año pasado me pidió que viniera los lunes, y es lo que hago.
> Ayer martes me pidió que viniera todos los lunes.
> Ayer martes me pidió que venga todos los lunes.
> 
> Me pidió que viniera al día siguiente.
> Me pidió que venga mañana.


Hmmm. Vale.. Pero todavía no estoy convencido de que exista tal distinción.. Porque no existe en ningún libro de la gramática que jamás he leído por tus autores ni los míos.  Es más - no lo oigo. Y se me ha corregido cuando he dicho algo parecido a «Me pidió que venga mañana».

Dime una cosita más... ¿Opines que «Me pidió que viniera mañana» es incorrecto?

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Veraz

No, no creo que sea incorrecto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

NewdestinyX said:


> Alec:
> Y acepto que su uso parece más extendido que al principio había creído aunque varios nativos han dicho aquí que no usan ello - y no les es normal ni correcto.


Ya que pusiste hasta el momento 18 mensajes en este solo hilo, bien te podrías tomar la molestia de hacer una lista de los _natives_ que dicen que lo usan y que no lo usan y especialmente de quienes dicen que "no les es normal ni correcto". A ver si hay un solo caso, así  ¡con _nick_ y avatar! 


NewdestinyX said:


> Pero con respecto a lo que un estudiante (no nativo) debería evitar (o no) - dejemos que la RAE establezca la norma para este uso. Aguardo ancioso a su respuesta a mi consulta.


Y que te aporten también la bibliografía que no atinas a encontrar, ya que estamos, pues siendo tú parte interesada corresponde saber qué está en letras de molde.

Y coincido contigo, y ya lo dije antes, en este hilo y en otros, que los estudiantes tienen que contestar con el modelo de coordinación automática, y ahora agrego que es porque una buena parte de sus profesores funcionan bajo la misma criteriología que tú. Si discutes con tal porfía sobre temas que conoces de manera inacabada, puedo imaginar lo que de verdad harías -aunque no fuera tu intención- si tuvieras la potestad de calificar exámenes. Por eso, sin duda, e insisto, como dije en este hilo y en los anteriores, los estudiantes deben contestar con el modelo de coordinación automática. Y, también como dije, luego deben aterrizar en la realidad, especialmente al momento de hacer un ejercicio responsable en disciplinas delicadas como el interpretariado jurídico.


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> But actually it was even more controversial to native speakers what the RAE said. They said it's not correct to say: Me alegro de que te gustara la película. It has to be 'Me alegro de que te haya gustado la película. Or something close to that with the the time concordance issue in question.



Grant, that is clearly a different topic, so we should forget about it now, because this thread is already confusing enough as it is. 

I am still trying to think of examples, but I need to figure the whole context since sentences alone are not good in this case, and I feel lazy (hot summer here  ).

But I searched in google:

"les pidió que"

and there are more in the present tense than the past (only checked first pages). Why? Because they are from newspapers and what people are asked to do refers to the present and/or future.

Searching "les pidió que" in google books (books.google.com) will give us more in the past. Why? They are mainly from history books where the actions they were requested ended in the past.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Veraz said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dime una cosita más... ¿Opines que «Me pidió que viniera mañana» es incorrecto?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no creo que sea incorrecto.
Click to expand...

Entonces tengo que sostener que una de ellas no es necesario (y por tanto - 'menos correcto' - «que viniera mañana» es mejor y sigue las normas).

Y eso ha sido mi argumento desde el principio. No obtenemos (No viene) la 'época' desde la cláusula secundaria en oraciones como ésta. El verbo secundario sencillamente nos informa del 'modo' -- y palabras como 'mañana', ayer, etc -- nos informan de la época. Esto es el caso en Latin también desde la cual viene el nacimiento de castellano. 

Y muchísimas gracias por tus comentarios, Veraz. Me han ayudado a considerar otras posibilidades. En fin, lo siento, pero debo discrepar que 'venga/vaya' tienen precedente gramatical ahí. (Hasta que la RAE nos diga algo diferente). De seguro te respeto como un(a) nativo(a) (y respeto a Alec, Ynez, y los demás) y solo estoy argumentando sobre el precedente gramatical, la cual es todo lo que tiene el no nativo. No tenemos 'oídos de castellano' desde nuestro nacimiento para ayudarnos a entender 'natualmente' lo que sea 'correcto'.

Chao,
Grant



Ynez said:


> Grant, that is clearly a different topic, so we should forget about it now, because this
> thread is already confusing enough as it is.


Forgive me, Ynez.. but no it's not different grammatically. The syntax is identical. The semantics are different.
But time corcordance applies to verbs of emotion in the main clause equally with verbs of indirect command/
influence in the main clause. But we probably shouldn't argue that point in this thread. 



> I am still trying to think of examples, but I need to figure the whole context since sentences alone are not good in this case,
> and I feel lazy (hot summer here  ).
> 
> But I searched in google:
> "les pidió que"--
> and there are more in the present tense than the past (only checked first pages). Why? Because they are from
> newspapers and what people are asked to do refers to the present and/or future.
> 
> Searching "les pidió que" in google books (books.google.com) will give us more in the past. Why? They are mainly
> from history books where the actions they were requested ended in the past.


Interesting. It makes perfect sense why the sources would come up differently. I guess it's harder to express in my
Spanish responses. I can make them clearer in English.

I 'understand' completely the 'pull' in the Spanish ear/mind to want to make the second verb match the timeframe
of the event.. In reported speech and other indicative clause syntax that's exactly how it's done. But the subjunctive
doesn't have the ability to project as many time frames as indicative so the Spanish mind 'is pulled' to make the second
verb agree with the time of the event of clause 2 if it's different than clause 1. In English we are taught from birth to
state the other person after yourself and then refer to yourself as 'I'.. So it's no wonder why we say "For/with/between
you and *I*".. It's an 'overcorrection' of the rule. I believe the Spanish mind does the same 'overcorrection' in this syntax
we're studying. Since we can say:
El me dijo que vendría mañana.
El me dijo que vendrá esta noche.
El justo me dijo que viene esta tarde.
Then we should also be able to say:
El me pidió que venga esta tarde.

I could easily understand a 'natural' tendency to 'overcorrect' and use 'venga' there.. But the 'esta tarde' tells
us the time frame. And as Veraz just admitted - «Me pidió que viniera mañana» is perfectly correct. If it's perfectly
'correct' then there's no need for the one with venga and it's likely 'not standard'. I will ask you the same thing I asked Veraz.

In your mind please give me the difference in meaning between these two -- if they're both correct and standard -- then
they will have to communicate something different. Please tell me what the difference is between:
Me pidió que venga (yo) mañana para ayudarla con las preparaciones para la fiesta.
Me pidió que viniera (yo) mañana para ayudarla con las preparaciones para la fiesta.

¿Hay diferencia alguna?

Chao,
Grant

He aquí la consulta que he hecho con la RAE ayer:



> Estimados Señores,
> En muchos de los libros de la gramática que he leído se nos enseña que hay una
> concordancia de tiempo  que se debe observar entre cláusulas en oraciones de este tipo:
> Me pidió que viniera (yo) a la fiesta (esta noche).
> 
> Pero muchos nativos me están diciendo que cuando la época de cláusula 2 se refiere al
> futuro, después de un verbo de influencia como 'pedir que alguien haga algo' (en el pasado),
> podemos y deberíamos decir «Me pidió que "venga" a la fiesta (esta noche)».
> 
> ¿Es aconsejable/correcto usar el presente de subjuntivo en cláusula 2 en este tipo de oración
> cuando el verbo en cláusula 1 es en el pasado o deberíamos usar 'viniera'?
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> Grant ___________


----------



## Veraz

NewdestinyX said:


> Entonces tengo que sostener que una de ellas no es necesario (y por tanto - 'menos correcto' - «que viniera mañana» es mejor y sigue las normas)



Una extraña deducción, por la misma razón se cargaría "viniera" o "viniese". Pero bueno, allá usted. Igual tiene suerte y la RAE le da la razón. Yo confío en que no sean tan ciegos como para querer encorsetar la expresividad del lenguaje en unas arbitrarias reglas de consecutio temporum a las que no veo mucha funcionalidad, si es que realmente son como en este hilo se pretende que son. Pero bueno, igual hay alguna verdadera razón para sostener esas reglas que a mí se me escapa.


----------



## NewdestinyX

aleCcowaN said:


> Ya que pusiste hasta el momento 18 mensajes en este solo hilo, bien te podrías tomar la molestia de hacer una lista de los _natives_ que dicen que lo usan y que no lo usan y especialmente de quienes dicen que "no les es normal ni correcto". A ver si hay un solo caso, así  ¡con _nick_ y avatar!


Mensaje #7, #18, #37.. La lista no es larga, mi estimado señor, pero lo suficiente para añadir 'duda' a este uso extendido presunto de que hablás.


----------



## Ynez

Grant said:
			
		

> En muchos de los libros de la gramática que he leído se nos enseña que hay una
> concordancia de tiempo que se debe observar entre cláusulas en oraciones de este tipo:
> Me pidió que viniera (yo) a la fiesta (esta noche).




Ese ejemplo en particular es normal con "viniera", pero no otros de los ejemplos que estamos tratando en el hilo.




			
				Grant said:
			
		

> Me pidió que venga (yo) mañana para ayudarla con las preparaciones para la fiesta.
> Me pidió que viniera (yo) mañana para ayudarla con las preparaciones para la fiesta.



Veo dos diferencias:

1. La primera es la más normal.
2. Usaríamos la segunda para centrarnos en lo que te pidió, no en el hecho de que vengas mañana.

Grant, tú que estás acostumbrado a preguntarle a la RAE, si no especifican eso, pregúntales por favor si la segunda oración es correcta.


----------



## SDLX Master

Me pidió que venga...


----------



## NewdestinyX

> Ese ejemplo en particular es normal con "viniera", pero no otros de los ejemplos que estamos
> tratando en el hilo.


Well no. They're actually exactly the same syntactically, Ynez. And the answer we get from the RAE should
cover all the cases we've discussed in this thread - with or without the time reference words like 'mañana'.
Because it's syntax I've asked them about - not semantics. Y porfa no podamos dejar que algunos busquen
"wiggle room" contra lo que la RAE nos diga por una falta supuesta de este o ese caso sobre lo cual no les
hemos preguntado.


Ynez said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind please give me the difference in meaning between these two -- if they're both correct and standard -- then
> they will have to communicate something different. Please tell me what the difference is between:
> Me pidió que venga (yo) mañana para ayudarla con las preparaciones para la fiesta.
> Me pidió que viniera (yo) mañana para ayudarla con las preparaciones para la fiesta.
> 
> ¿Hay diferencia alguna?
> 
> 
> 
> Veo dos diferencias:
> 1. La primera es la más normal.
> 2. Usaríamos la segunda para centrarnos en lo que te pidió, no en el hecho de que vengas mañana.
> Grant, tú que estás acostumbrado a preguntarle a la RAE, si no especifican eso, pregúntales por favor
> si la segunda oración es correcta.
Click to expand...

Mi consulta actual es suficiente para establecer si o no es correcto ésa. Pero vamos a ver.. Si al fin no
lo es.. Podemos probar otra. ¿Por qué no creerías que mi consulta actual es suficiente?

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Bandama

Hola a todos.

He decidido intervenir en este foro después de ver muchísimos mensajes en uno y otro sentido. Me resulta curioso el hecho de que NewdestinyX sea el único que defienda que el citado uso del subjuntivo es incorrecto o anómalo.

A mí, sin entrar en polémicas sobre su corrección, me resulta aun más curioso que tantos hablantes nativos defiendan que es normal, incluso lo más normal, el uso de "venga" en lugar de "viniera" en este caso. Desde este punto de vista, y contestando a la llamada de NewdestinyX para que los nativos demos nuestra opinión, me veo obligado a dar la mía; también, es verdad, movido por un sentimiento de justicia ante lo que me parece un, a veces, despiadado ataque a este forero.

*Yo, como hablante nativo, declaro:

Que en mis muchos años de vida jamas he utilizado ni recuerdo haber oído utilizar "Me pidió que venga mañana", y mucho menos atribuyo a esta variante las connotaciones que algunos dicen que tiene*. 

En cualquier caso, esté o no realizada la acción del verbo venir, yo diría:

"*Me pidió que viniera mañana" (que viniera ayer, que viniera hoy, que viniera todos los días)*

Siendo mis amigos de muchas nacionalidades diferentes (españoles, argentinos, colombianos, peruanos, chilenos, guatemaltecos...), y habiendo yo vivido y leído durante unos cuantos años, me resulta realmente singular el que no haya nunca oído ese supuesto "venga" en este caso. Aunque, por supuesto, esto no significa que no exista: ni conozco todos las variantes del idioma ni digo que en determinados lugares no sea lo habitual; sólo hablo de mi experiencia.

Por supuesto que la discusión a veces ha derivado en comparaciones absurdas, como que el caso que nos ocupa es igual a "Me dijo que vendrá mañana" en lugar de "que viniera mañana". Estos dos usos, que sí se utilizan alternativamente, no tienen nada que ver con la cuestión, como ya se discutió.

*En resumen, que quiero aportar mi versión de hablante nativo (como pidió NewdestinyX) y decir que, en mi opinión y en mi experiencia, y sin pronunciarme sobre su corrección, la frase "Me pidió que venga" me parece anómala.*


----------



## Veraz

Por posibles alusiones: yo no he atacado a nadie. Supongo que te referías a otros. Yo solo me he revelado contra la imposición de una determinada regla gramatical a la expresividad del idioma. Tampoco me he irrogado la representatividad de todo el conjunto de hablantes, simplemente he explicado lo que desde mi punto de vista entra dentro de los parámetros de la corrección. Si resulta que al final la RAE y las demás autoridades lingüísticas proscriben el "me pidió que venga", solo porque para algunos resulta una aberración lingüística que un verbo de pasado como ese pueda regir un subordinado con valor de presente o de futuro, pues tendremos que acatar su decisión al escribir, supongo, pero me temo que muchos seguirán hablando como les resulte más natural y si al final se impone el "me pidió que venga" por resultar más funcional (hace una distinción donde el "viniera" no lo hace, al fin y al cabo), pues los gramáticos se verán obligados a revisar sus reglas.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Bandama said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> He decidido intervenir en este foro después de ver muchísimos mensajes en uno y otro sentido. Me resulta curioso el hecho de que NewdestinyX sea el único que defienda que el citado uso del subjuntivo es incorrecto o anómalo.
> 
> A mí, sin entrar en polémicas sobre su corrección, me resulta aun más curioso que tantos hablantes nativos defiendan que es normal, incluso lo más normal, el uso de "venga" en lugar de "viniera" en este caso. Desde este punto de vista, y contestando a la llamada de NewdestinyX para que los nativos demos nuestra opinión, me veo obligado a dar la mía; también, es verdad, movido por un sentimiento de justicia ante lo que me parece un, a veces, despiadado ataque a este forero.
> 
> *Yo, como hablante nativo, declaro:
> 
> Que en mis muchos años de vida jamas he utilizado ni recuerdo haber oído utilizar "Me pidió que venga mañana", y mucho menos atribuyo a esta variante las connotaciones que algunos dicen que tiene*.
> 
> En cualquier caso, esté o no realizada la acción del verbo venir, yo diría:
> 
> "*Me pidió que viniera mañana" (que viniera ayer, que viniera hoy, que viniera todos los días)*
> 
> Siendo mis amigos de muchas nacionalidades diferentes (españoles, argentinos, colombianos, peruanos, chilenos, guatemaltecos...), y habiendo yo vivido y leído durante unos cuantos años, me resulta realmente singular el que no haya nunca oído ese supuesto "venga" en este caso. Aunque, por supuesto, esto no significa que no exista: ni conozco todos las variantes del idioma ni digo que en determinados lugares no sea lo habitual; sólo hablo de mi experiencia.
> 
> Por supuesto que la discusión a veces ha derivado en comparaciones absurdas, como que el caso que nos ocupa es igual a "Me dijo que vendrá mañana" en lugar de "que viniera mañana". Estos dos usos, que sí se utilizan alternativamente, no tienen nada que ver con la cuestión, como ya se discutió.
> 
> *En resumen, que quiero aportar mi versión de hablante nativo (como pidió NewdestinyX) y decir que, en mi opinión y en mi experiencia, y sin pronunciarme sobre su corrección, la frase "Me pidió que venga" me parece anómala.*


Gracias por haber tomado el tiempo para compartir tus observaciones y experiencia. Aunque tengo que decir que la lista es es corta, en este hilo de los que han tenido tu experiencia.. . Pero era importante que la dijeses tan claramente.

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## aleCcowaN

Bandama said:


> *En resumen, que quiero aportar mi versión de hablante nativo (como pidió NewdestinyX) y decir que, en mi opinión y en mi experiencia, y sin pronunciarme sobre su corrección, la frase "Me pidió que venga" me parece anómala.*


Yo cuatro años atrás hubiera dicho casi exactamente lo mismo, en idéntico tono, salvo que no hubiera podido de buena fe afirmar que nunca  había escuchado sus alternativas. Desde ese momento y como consecuencia de mi participación en foros, especialmente en este, he comenzado a escuchar qué es lo que efectivamente dicen los demás y cómo lo dicen, en la calle, en los medios y en los foros, y como consecuencia de las discusiones, a veces acaloradas, me puse en contacto con bibliografía en la materia, por primera vez en la vida de una manera voluntaria, hasta llegar a tomar plena conciencia de mi error y de mi involuntaria contribución a una política lingüística ajena que tiende activamente a relativizar toda variación de la lengua que desentone con ella.

Así que nos encontramos que el último baluarte de la supuesta norma de alcance universal que sería aplicable al caso de este hilo es el "Esbozo" de 1973 y sus sucesivas reimpresiones y modificaciones. A partir de allí, la RAE, que no había participado en la primera reunión de la Asociación de Academias, ha ido intentando conciliar en lo posible sus prescripciones con las opiniones de autores y los sentires expresados a través de otras academias o de las críticas a ellas, aunque siempre reservándose una preeminencia. Es el caso del DPD, una publicación de la Asociación de Academias, donde la Real se convierte en pie de imprenta y se coloca a sí misma en pie de igualdad con la propia Asociación de la que forma parte (con las "academias hermanas" como tanto le gusta decir, en su infinita diplomacia, al Dr. Víctor García de la Concha). La "norma" se trata en otros libros con el sello de la RAE como la gramática de Alarcos Llorach y otra gramática normativa.

Pero la realidad es que el tema se abrió y condujo a un compromiso alcanzado, creo, en 1995 para publicar una gramática conjunta para presentarla en la reunión de las academias de 2005. El proceso ha fracasado hasta el momento. Seguimos contando con el capítulo sobre el uso del artículo, que parece que no produce controversias graves. Lo demás simplemente no está, sólo se ha renovado el compromiso de llegar a una gramática finalmente. Mientras tanto hay quien gusta creer que eso hace que las "normas" de la Real, aún relativizadas por la acción de la misma, rijan por _default_, y es una posición frecuentemente tomada por quienes gustan casualmente de esas normas. No es así. La realidad es que una enorme proporción de la población, especialmente en América, utiliza el complemento para informar sobre la temporalidad del hecho referido, que se presenta en subjuntivo sólo para subordinarlo al verbo principal y no porque alcance tal grado de irrealidad que sea ineficiente como para informar el tiempo de la acción comprometida. Por si queda duda, una "norma" dice "me pidió que viniera" pues lo único que importa es "qué pidió" mientras que el uso extensivo -limitado o culposo entre quienes nos suponemos educados- es informar "qué pidió y para cuándo lo pidió". Por supuesto los hablantes educados, especialmente llegado el momento de ponerlo por escrito, bien podemos abstenernos de informar el "para cuándo" y agregarlo a continuación.

Finalmente, una proporción enorme de hablantes educados hace esto de manera consciente o inconsciente. Sólo es menor la proporción de los que lo percibimos conscientemente y menor aún la proporción de los que están dispuestos a admitirlo, ya que la etiqueta de "persona culta" es muy atractiva y el uso de determinado idioma siempre se ha asociado a la búsqueda del ascenso social.

Por eso repito: _consecutio temporum_ con el subjuntivo, sí en los exámenes, sí si se cultiva a ultranza un modelo europeo de la lengua -con acento y todo-, sí para ser percibido como refinado, cualquiera sea el lugar; y las otras formas perfectamente entendidas cuando se las oye y se las lee, esto con temporalidad y todo, pues por eso corregimos cuando alguien dice "me pidió que venga ayer" dado que la concordancia temporal si tiene preeminencia por sobre cualquier esbozo de pretérito reportativo en español, error muy común en hablantes en contacto con lenguas amerindias.

Todo el hilo, como muchos anteriores donde se trató el tema -que no se citan aquí ¿por qué? si la bibliografía está allí ¿Por qué jugar a dónde está Waldo?-, ha transcurrido más o menos en los términos del párrafo anterior. Es recurrente que la discusión vuelva a surgir cuando se quiere afirmar otra cosa, como es recurrente que la bibliografía no aparezca a respaldar las supuestas conclusiones que estamos "obligados" a respaldar -la corrección, concepto que está bien definido en la actualidad-, y como es recurrente que aparezca la misma persona sistemáticamente cuando esto ocurre. 

Tu intervención es más que correcta y valiosa, pero te ruego Bandama que no extraigas de la "mensajorrea" de un forero la conclusión de que éste está siendo atacado.


----------



## NewdestinyX

As has been the case with many consultas I've made with the RAE in the past -- they occasionally state things strongly but make caveats that seem to contradict themselves. They also take time to do a long look at reported speech syntaxes which is not the context of pedir in this thread. It seems they 'agree' with aspects of both the sides of this argument. And even though when referring specifically to 'pidió que + present subj' they refer to it as 'nada extraño',  that's a descriptive statement on their point and not prescriptive. Prescriptively speaking my point is made clear in their response. And this consulta will put to rest 'certain foreros's' arguments that support has never been given for my position. 
And they refer to using the imperfect subject as the 'better choice'. So we have our final word and it is that prescriptively speaking - viniera - is the best choice and that's what non natives should remember and imitate. Anything emboldened or in red is my addition. Notice how they also say 'lo más _normal_ y recomendable'. And not just 'recomendable'. They say their 'observation' of speech is also that 'viniera' is more 'normal' and 'recommended.'
Read for some reading? Here we go!:



> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> En general, cuando en la oración principal se emplea un tiempo de la esfera del presente, en la subordinada debería emplearse así mismo un tiempo de la esfera del presente. Se consideran dentro de esta categoría los tiempos de presente, pretérito perfecto de indicativo y subjuntivo y los de futuro y futuro perfecto de indicativo. Mientras que se consideran pertenecientes a la esfera del pasado los tiempos de pretérito imperfecto y pluscuamperfecto de indicativo, pretérito perfecto simple de indicativo (indefinido), condicional simple, condicional perfecto, pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo.
> Por ese motivo, *lo más normal y recomendable*, la concordancia canónica, en casos como el que es objeto de su consulta, es la que sigue el criterio que acabamos de exponerle.
> Ejemplos:
> -Esfera del pasado: _Me dijo_ (pretérito perfecto simple)_ que me invitaba_ (pretérito imperfecto de indicativo)_ a comer_.
> -Esfera del presente: _Me ha dicho_ (pretérito perfecto compuesto) _que me invita_ (presente de subjuntivo) _a comer_.
> -Esfera del pasado: _Pidió _(pretérito perfecto simple) _que se abriera_ (pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo) _una investigación_.
> -Esfera del presente: _Pide_ (presente de indicativo) _que se abra_ (presente de subjuntivo) _una investigación. _
> Sin embargo, y aunque *se considera un caso no canónico de la concordancia de tiempos en nuestro idioma*, *no es tampoco extraño el uso del presente en lugar del imperfecto en la subordinada: *
> _Pidió_ (pretérito perfecto simple) _que se abra_ (presente de subjuntivo) _una investigación_.
> _Me dijo_ (pretérito perfecto simple) _que me invita_ (presente de subjuntivo) _a comer_.
> 
> Veamos por qué.
> 
> En realidad, y como ya hemos dicho, lo más adecuado con respecto de la correlación de los tiempos en español relativa al estilo indirecto sería el uso de uno de los tiempos pertenecientes a la esfera del pasado.
> Según esta consideración, el hablante se sitúa en el tiempo en el que el sujeto de la oración está instalado, que es el pasado. A un verbo de habla en pasado (_Pidió, Dijo, Decía_) le correspondería entonces un verbo subordinado también en pasado, o perteneciente a la esfera del pasado. En los ejemplos expuestos, el imperfecto (abriera, invitaba).
> De hecho, una de las principales distinciones entre el estilo directo y el indirecto es el uso de los tiempos.
> Compárese, por ejemplo: _Preguntó qué había pasado_ (estilo indirecto) con _Preguntó: "¿Qué pasa?_" (estilo directo).
> Sin embargo, existe otra posibilidad en nuestro idioma: la de actualizar la información haciéndola coincidir con el tiempo en que el hablante la está enunciando. De ahí el uso del presente en el ejemplo que usted propone (es). Cuando la oración subordinada sustantiva expresa una verdad de duración indefinida o eterna o se refiere a un acontecimiento que el hablante considera relevante, verdadero o aún válido en el momento del habla, puede emplear un tiempo verbal perteneciente a la esfera del presente.
> Los verbos de lengua (_decir, preguntar, rogar, exclamar, mascullar, replicar, gritar, etc._), que son los propios del estilo indirecto, se encuentran dentro de estas premisas, por ser transmisores de una información, así como los que exigen que el acontecimiento subordinado sea posterior al principal (_ordenar, querer, decidir, etc._).
> Otros ejemplos de concordancia no canónica:
> El parte meteorológico añadía que las primeras ráfagas alcanzarán a la isla esta madrugada (en lugar de El parte meteorológico añadía que las primeras ráfagas alcanzarían a la isla esta madrugada).
> Copérnico probó que la tierra GIRA alrededor del sol (en lugar de Copérnico probó que la tierra GIRABA alrededor del sol).
> _Juan nos dijo que María ESTÁ embarazada_ (en lugar de _Juan nos dijo que María ESTABA embarazada_).
> Como puede usted comprobar, la elección de uno u otro tiempo depende de condicionamientos de tipo pragmático, y no de carácter gramatical. Ambas posibilidades son admisibles, pero depende de lo que usted desee expresar. Si lo único que quiere es transcribir aquello que el sujeto dijo, manifestó o señaló, puede usar el imperfecto (Era). Si desea además expresar que lo que se dijo, manifestó o señaló se puede considerar, o es, una verdad actualizada al momento presente, puede usar Es, aunque no se trata, como ya le hemos explicado, de la concordancia canónica.
> Aparte de estas consideraciones, siempre se puede actualizar la información mediante otra fórmula más apropiada, esto es, usando en la subordinada un tiempo de la esfera del presente.
> Veamos un par de ejemplos:
> _Ana me dijo que la llamara. _
> _El Gobierno negó que subiría la gasolina. _
> En ambos casos se han empleado tiempos de la esfera del pasado, tanto en la subordinada como en la principal. Ahora veamos cómo se puede actualizar la información mediante los usos canónicos de la correlación de tiempos en español:
> _Ana me ha dicho que la llame.
> El Gobierno ha negado que subirá la gasolina. _
> Como puede ver, existen –digamos- tres fórmulas de uso:
> 
> 1. Desde la esfera del pasado: nos interesa transmitir la información.
> _Ana me dijo que la llamara._
> 
> 2. Desde la esfera del presente: nos interesa actualizar la información.
> _Ana me ha dicho que la llame. _
> 
> 3. Una combinación de pasado y presente: nos interesa abreviar en la principal (‘dijo’ frente a ‘ha dicho’) y actualizar la información de la subordinada:
> _Ana me dijo que la llame. _
> 
> Recuerde que, a pesar de todo, la concordancia considerada canónica es la que selecciona el pasado. *Usando el pasado, la información se entiende sin problemas*, dado que en la práctica el contexto desambigua cualquier posible duda. Y, en cualquier caso, hay que tener en cuenta que algunas oraciones -*según lo que expresan- admiten peor el uso del presente que otras.*
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española


----------



## Bandama

Veraz said:


> Por posibles alusiones: yo no he atacado a nadie. Supongo que te referías a otros. Yo solo me he revelado contra la imposición de una determinada regla gramatical a la expresividad del idioma. Tampoco me he irrogado la representatividad de todo el conjunto de hablantes, simplemente he explicado lo que desde mi punto de vista entra dentro de los parámetros de la corrección.




Me alegra que digas "posibles alusiones" porque en ningún momento pensé en ti en particular (ni en ningún otro forero). Aclaro que simplemente reaccioné ante lo que me parecía una extraña falta de equilibrio del debate teniendo en cuenta que, a mi juicio, son mayoría los hablantes que utilizan "viniera" en este caso.



> Originally posted by *aleCcowaN*
> Yo cuatro años atrás hubiera dicho casi exactamente lo mismo, en idéntico tono, salvo que no hubiera podido de buena fe afirmar que nunca había escuchado sus alternativas.


Tus intervenciones, AleCcowaN, son siempre interesantes, y eso es muy de agradecer. Sin embargo, creo también que en este tipo de foros, a veces, las opiniones que sobresalen por su erudición (como las tuyas) pueden ocasionar que otros "se asusten" y no contribuyan con sus opiniones. Por eso he intervenido, porque pienso justamente que la función de este foro es la de contrastar opiniones de hablantes de todos los lugares para poder después sacar conclusiones. En mi caso, hablo de mi propia experiencia (desconozco ahora si cambiaré de opinión en unos años); pero la me extrañaba, y me extraña aún, que no hubiera nadie a quien le resultara anormal la construcción "me pidió que venga".

En cuanto a lo demás, los problemas de imposición de la norma, etc., estoy de acuerdo contigo. Y respecto a:



> Finalmente, una proporción enorme de hablantes educados hace esto de manera consciente o inconsciente. Sólo es menor la proporción de los que lo percibimos conscientemente y menor aún la proporción de los que están dispuestos a admitirlo, ya que la etiqueta de "persona culta" es muy atractiva y el uso de determinado idioma siempre se ha asociado a la búsqueda del ascenso social.


Creo que en este aso es el punto más interesante y lo que podríamos tratar de averiguar en este foro, a saber: ¿cuál es, en este caso, el uso habitual de una y otra forma en cada región lingüística, ya sea geográfica o social?


----------



## JTR

Hola

Me gustaría acotar lo siguiente.  
Desde un principio varios nativos señalaron que utilizar "viniera" es lo más natural y lo que más se apega a la concordancia de los tiempos verbales, pero esto no descarta el uso de "venga", y no es raro escuchar tal palabra.  Me parece que es una observación muy beneficiosa para los estudiantes del idioma.

Ahora bien, no es mi intención personalizar el asunto, pero en el post #56 se nos dijo tajantemente que en este caso "se exige concordancia de los tiempos verbales" y que "sencillamente no hay otra posibilidad si uno quiere hablar bien" y aún más, que así lo indica la RAE.  Con todo respeto, creo que esto innecesariamente complicó el asunto, y desde ese entonces nos fuimos en picada al abismo, explicando o criticando lo que fulano, mengano o zutano había planteado .

He leído el mensaje de la RAE una y otra vez y no veo que la Academia sea tan inflexible.  Por el contrario, la RAE explica:

"Sin embargo, existe otra posibilidad en nuestro idioma: la de actualizar la información haciéndola coincidir con el tiempo en que el hablante la está enunciando. De ahí el uso del presente en el ejemplo que usted propone (es). Cuando la oración subordinada sustantiva expresa una verdad de duración indefinida o eterna o se refiere a un acontecimiento que el hablante considera relevante, verdadero o aún válido en el momento del habla, puede emplear un tiempo verbal perteneciente a la esfera del presente."

Y esto es lo que aleCcowaN y otros nativos han dicho desde un principio.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## NewdestinyX

JTR said:


> Hola
> 
> Me gustaría acotar lo siguiente.
> Desde un principio varios nativos señalaron que utilizar "viniera" es lo más natural y lo que más se apega a la concordancia de los tiempos verbales, pero esto no descarta el uso de "venga", y no es raro escuchar tal palabra.  Me parece que es una observación muy beneficiosa para los estudiantes del idioma.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo -- no obstante desde el punto de vista del estudiante lo que más_ nos_ hace falta es saber si es aconsejable imitarlo. Y eso ha sido el argumento de este hilo. No todo lo que se dice - es un español estándar ni aconsejable para imitar.


> He leído el mensaje de la RAE una y otra vez y no veo que la Academia sea tan inflexible.  Por el contrario, la RAE explica:
> "Sin embargo, existe otra posibilidad en nuestro idioma: la de actualizar la información haciéndola coincidir con el tiempo en que el hablante la está enunciando. De ahí el uso del presente en el ejemplo que usted propone (es). Cuando la oración subordinada sustantiva expresa una verdad de duración indefinida o eterna o se refiere a un acontecimiento que el hablante considera relevante, verdadero o aún válido en el momento del habla, puede emplear un tiempo verbal perteneciente a la esfera del presente."
> 
> Y esto es lo que aleCcowaN y otros nativos han dicho desde un principio


En realidad han estado diciendo algo un poco diferente -- pero entiendo tu argumento. Y ahora debo aceptar, como decía que haría, que hay precedente para "pidió que venga". Pero tengamos en cuenta de que tal precedente existe solo cuando _"__nos interesa abreviar en la principal (‘dijo’ frente a ‘ha dicho’) y actualizar la información de la subordinada"_ y que más sucede en estilo 'indirecto' lo cual 'no es la sintaxis de nuestro oración'. Y que _lo más normal y recomendable,_ es 'viniera'.

But I will accept the fact that I've been 'overstating my case' in the thread. Thanks for everyone's patience. I will still teach to my students that time corcordance between main/subordinate clauses where a verb of influence is in the main clause -is 'required' since I want them to have the opportunity to write the most standard Spanish.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del Moderador:*

Este hilo, que se ha desviado varias veces, hace largo rato que está girando en círculos.

Consideramos que lo mejor es clausurarlo.


Gracias a todos por su comprensión y por sus valiosos aportes.


*Hilo cerrado.*


----------

